# Thunderbolt graphics corruption



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

Anyone else seeing this? I'm running cm7 1.5.2 and it happens with stock, drod 1.0 and imo 3.5.11 kernels..
View attachment 1317


Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

"cferra said:


> Anyone else seeing this? I'm running cm7 1.5.2 and it happens with stock, drod 1.0 and imo 3.5.11 kernels..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have had some of that but mine isn't white it is just mangled up graphics,with the Skyraider preview in the sense clock, especially when it refreshes after I turn on screen


----------



## 00negative (Jul 25, 2011)

Eh never mind I had changed the screen density and I think that was what was causing my issue


----------



## cferra (Jun 30, 2011)

Seems to happen for me with high resolution pictures being used as a desktop background.


----------



## skinien (Jun 30, 2011)

Happens to me with CM ONLY on the LPP bookmark widget.


----------



## phenley (Jul 23, 2011)

This has happened to me with all aosp roms when using particularly light wallpapers


----------

